# New Pm-940 At Garagewrench



## GarageWrench (Aug 12, 2015)

A few pics to show off some of the features of the PM-940M PDF






In its temporary spot, ordering some tubing to build a platform and raise it about 6"





Side view of the PDF 





This is where the spindle center is at full Y+, the dove tail cover is compressed at the rear, would get 1.5" more without it.





This is with the table at Y- while it is still fully supported by the bed, can cantilever to Y- another 2".





Very quiet at H3, and changes gears smoothly. 





Control panel mounted on push/pull arm and the panel turns also. The panel at the rear that houses the wiring/switches is 7" thick and with the door open is around 14" from rear of column.





Spendle at center of table, the tape reads 14" to column.





Setting next to my old round column that I've used for the last ten years, and I'm keeping.





16" from table to the end of the drill chuck at full Z, that is with the motor on the head, think I could get a couple more inches with the crank.





The table is crazy long, this mill takes up some shop space.

Well thats it. Matt was the best to deal with, what a great guy. Im so happy with this mill. It is leveled where it sets, and it trammed to .000 at X, and .001 at Y. Not bad. Everything works, absolutely nothing scratched or broken during shipping and set up. Time to start making chips.

Buck


----------



## coolidge (Aug 12, 2015)

I approve of how impeccably clean your mill and workspace is  Darkzero we have a new member in the clean club.


----------



## Dan_S (Aug 12, 2015)

wait till my 940 arrives coolidge, I've been accused of OCD levels of cleanliness.

GarageWrench, any shots of the ways?


----------



## brav65 (Aug 12, 2015)

I like the new machine!  Welcome to the PM club. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## GarageWrench (Aug 12, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> GarageWrench, any shots of the ways?


Sorry, I had most everything apart cleaning, but no pics of those never ending ways.



coolidge said:


> new member in the clean club.


Coolidge, thanks for the new "membership" to the clean club, I always reference to my shop as the sanctuary just to give you an idea of how I feel about it. Tuff set of work boots to fill being in the same club with you and Darkzero, ill do my best.

Thanks brav65, long time coming.

Buck


----------



## brino (Aug 12, 2015)

That is a great looking machine. Very big and sturdy.

Even your 10-year old one looks cleaner than anything I own!

-brino


----------



## Bray D (Aug 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## coolidge (Aug 12, 2015)

Also that seems to be a real nice surface finish on the table, I noted the reflection. Now remove the rust in photo #3, Evaporust is your friend.


----------



## maker of things (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice looking machine!  I will be curious to see how that accordion style way cover behind the saddle works out vs "epdm" on the 12z.  I think it looks more tidy, at least when it's clean.


----------



## Dan_S (Aug 14, 2015)

GarageWrench,

How did you use the hoist to get it off the pallet? Mine came to day and while moving it into the shop i was thinking to my self how the f... am I going to get it off the pallet. I have the same hoist as you buy the way.


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice looking mill and work area.  I agree, working with Matt is a pleasure.

Mike.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 14, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> GarageWrench,
> 
> How did you use the hoist to get it off the pallet? Mine came to day and while moving it into the shop i was thinking to my self how the f... am I going to get it off the pallet. I have the same hoist as you buy the way.



A lot of guys have cut down the pallet with a sawzall


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks great all set up!

 And yes most people will cut down the pallet with a sawzall, it works pretty doing it that way.


----------



## Dan_S (Aug 17, 2015)

Buck,

How did you lift yours?; did you you run a sling/strap under the head, under the base, or something else?


----------



## GarageWrench (Aug 20, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> Buck,
> 
> How did you lift yours?; did you you run a sling/strap under the head, under the base, or something else?



My apologies Dan for the very late reply, working crazy OT and have not been to the forum lately. I can see from your own post, I ordered a PM-940M-PDF that you have moved your mill with the cherry picker, and yes it looks as if we used the same technics to lift and move. Well done sir, and again sorry.

Buck


----------



## GarageWrench (Aug 20, 2015)

Ordered a 6" Grizzly machine vise yesterday, seen one in person and its really a nice vise (I know its not a Kurt) for the money. How many of you use the swivel on the bottom as opposed to mounting vise without swivel. Curious.


----------



## Dan_S (Aug 20, 2015)

GarageWrench said:


> My apologies Dan for the very late reply, working crazy OT and have not been to the forum lately. I can see from your own post, I ordered a PM-940M-PDF that you have moved your mill with the cherry picker, and yes it looks as if we used the same technics to lift and move. Well done sir, and again sorry.



No worries man, after thinking about it for a while, picking it up from the head swivel point seemed to only way that was doable with the engine hoist.




GarageWrench said:


> Ordered a 6" Grizzly machine vise yesterday, seen one in person and its really a nice vise (I know its not a Kurt) for the money. How many of you use the swivel on the bottom as opposed to mounting vise without swivel. Curious.



When I was ordering my machine, I talked with my dad, who started out as a tool maker. He said as long as the price isn't ridiculous, get the base. His reasoning was that it made making non critical angle cuts much easier.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 20, 2015)

Keep the swivel in your tool box.  Only mount it when you need it.  99.7% of the time you won't, and keeping it on the mill when you don't need it just reduces the rigidity of your setup and makes it (slightly) harder to align the vise.


----------



## Bray D (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else. It's nice to have the base when you need it, but otherwise it sets on the shelf. Leaving it off not only gives you more rigidity, but also more accuracy since you're not stacking tolerances through the swivel. I'm glad I have mine, but it rarely gets used any more.


----------



## GarageWrench (Sep 8, 2015)

Mounted the 6"vise w/swivel, the 940 has the extra room and for the price it is a nicely machined vice. I think if the swivel becomes an issue I can always remove it.

Just send Davidh an email regarding the igage absolute dro he sells. Thinking of setting up for the X, Y and Z. Z being the quill travel and not the head. There is a little dro on the quill from PM, but to be very honest, it's not very accurate, but it is better than nothing. I think the igage would be a nice feature for all three axis, and I like the absolute feature. I have a budget so a high end dro will need to be a future purchase, I'm thinking about some tooling for the mill for now. 

I have several hours on the 940 so far and I am very pleased with the performance so far. No complaints. 

Buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

